# Decoy Deals Thread



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought I would make a thread that we could use to share sales Information on waterfowl decoys and equipment to help a fellow waterfowler out. Please post any deals you wish to share.

I'll start with one on Cabelas
Super lucky duck with remote and fully flocked. $129 reg 169
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lucky-Du ... %3Dproduct


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Scheels in grand forks has the Dakota painted life size decoys on sale for 169 per six. And if you have a scheels card you get $10 off


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be "deals" anywhere anymore new or used. 6-8 years ago you could buy a dozen used goose FBs for $120. Now people are asking $150 for 6. Glad I got my spread when I did! What a joke. :sniper:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah it is becoming kind of a rich mans sport. Sometimes you are even lucky to find 6 full body's for under $150.

To keep the thread going:

Reeds has a sale on federal black cloud three inch for $129 a case after $50 mail in rebate. You don't see that ammo this cheap ever. I think they also have federal blue box for $99 a case.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Some stuff on sale at Rogers sporting goods....

http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=523 ... 118b27df99

I would recommend anyone into hunting to sign up for their email notification stuff. They have great deals on stuff through out the year....anything and everything.... ammo, blinds, tree stands, camera's, decoys, etc.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

20% off at scheels right now.


----------



## duckmanhoss (Sep 16, 2009)

I just bought two of the lucky duck brand canada goose flappers(remote control) from Rogers for $169 each with free shipping...at cabelas they were $199 each. Just a heads up.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

plenty of good deals out at cabelas right now.


----------

